# Tutorial: Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Optical Networking



## Alex (24/3/18)

*Published on Jun 14, 2016*
Speaker:
Richard A Steenbergen, PacketFabric

Topics include: * How fiber works (the basics, fiber types and limitations, etc) * Optical power (understanding dBm, loss, using light meters, etc) * Working with optics (choosing the right type, designing optical networks, etc) * DWDM (how it works, muxes, OADMs and ROADMs, amps, etc) * Dispersion and other impairments (what is it, why do we care, how do we fix it) * Optical Myths (can I hurt myself looking into fiber, can I overload my optic, etc) * An update on the latest state-of-the-art optical technologies and trends.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex (24/3/18)

*Published on Jun 7, 2017*
Speakers:
Richard A Steenbergen, PacketFabric

This popular tutorial tailored for Network Engineers has been updated to cover the latest technologies

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

